# BNP to march from Woolwich to Lewisham Sat 1st June



## Brainaddict (May 29, 2013)

Can't see a thread on this yet - delete if there is one:

The BNP are organising a march in SE London this Saturday. From the fb group


> We will be meeting in Woolwich at 13.00hrs at the junction between Woolwich Newroad and Gunner Lane, opposite the Barracks.
> 
> From there we will take part in a march and motorcade which will terminate at the Lewisham Islamic Centre.
> 
> We are marching to demand that the political class take action and kick Muslim 'Hate Preachers Out' of Britain NOW!


Anti-fascist organisers are gearing up to oppose it - http://londonantifascists.wordpress.com/

Important to turn out for this if you can.

Edit for those who don't want to trawl through the thread - the best info available for the counterdemos (one in Woolwich, one in Lewisham) is currently this site http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## CharlieChaplin (May 29, 2013)

That should work out nice and smooth for them without any trouble.


----------



## Belushi (May 29, 2013)

Fascists always get a warm reception in Lewisham.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 29, 2013)

Numbers weren't that good at the anti-EDL demo at Downing Street so please try and publicise this.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (May 29, 2013)

You could get lots of local people to go out.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 29, 2013)

let's hope the sun is shining.


----------



## Bakunin (May 29, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Fascists always get a warm reception in Lewisham.


 

They certainly did last time.


----------



## treelover (May 29, 2013)

a long long time ago, its seem the far left is in nostalgia mode as it declines

having said that I'm sure griffin is also aware of the resonance and people should attend, I just don't think you can live off 'past glories'


----------



## DrRingDing (May 29, 2013)

I can find many many things I'd prefer to do on Saturday but it's important that everyone that can make it, does.


----------



## cesare (May 29, 2013)

Is the route published yet? Heh, either up through Charlton village  over Blackheath and then down into Lewisham; or through Woolwich, lower Charlton, Greenwich then up to Lewisham. This "motorcade" will be interesting traffic wise.


----------



## cantsin (May 29, 2013)

treelover said:


> a long long time ago, its seem the far left is in nostalgia mode as it declines
> 
> having said that I'm sure griffin is also aware of the resonance and people should attend, *I just don't think you can live off 'past glories*'


 
it's a theory I spose


----------



## Brainaddict (May 29, 2013)

I don't think there's any room for complacency. Political organisation is not what it was in the 70s. Whatever happens on Saturday, it will be nothing like 1977.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 29, 2013)

how daft can you get? lewisham ffs!

anyway, who the fuck is bankrolling the BNP? aren't they like mega skint?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 29, 2013)

Why's it daft? They probably think they can get a 'victory' where they were once defeated. They might be right. People have commented that there have been a lot of new faces at EDL marches so the BNP can probably gather bigger numbers too right now. I'm not aware of much black political organisation in Lewisham at the moment and even if there were some, I don't know if many of those groups would come out for what is explicitly an anti-muslim march. So they are going to march into an area where muslims are quite a small minority at a time when anti-fascist organising is at a low ebb and fascist groups can gather increased numbers. Who is going to oppose them?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 29, 2013)

Facebook invite here: the meeting point here is at the Islamic Centre which is the end point of the BNP march. https://www.facebook.com/events/188514991305187/


----------



## Brainaddict (May 29, 2013)

Meeting tonight called by the Islamic Centre
This taken from Goldsmiths Disorganised Left fb page:


> Message from Lewisham Islamic centre:
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2013)

They should throw the doors open and put the kettle on like the York lot did, get the whole community round.  Take the wind out of their sails.


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2013)

bet the police wouldn't let em


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2013)

Thing is, the BNP *have* to do something like this to try and appear like they're still relevant, having had their politics stolen by UKIP and clothes stolen by the EDL.  If they can't rise to the occasion and it's a pathetic squib of an affair it'll be really humiliating for them and really quite funny for everyone else.


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2013)

Brainaddict said:


> anti-fascist organising is at a low ebb and fascist groups can gather increased numbers. Who is going to oppose them?


actually, the anti-fascist camp is just about the healthiest part of the 'left'; it's the one thing which unites all those squabbling groupings (trot, anarchist, community groups etc) who otherwise wouldn't give each other the time of day


----------



## Mr Smin (May 29, 2013)

Muslims have shouting matches with Christians in Lewisham. BNP might not get a chant in edgeways.

(OK, I _once_ saw a shouting match between the people on a Muslim stall and their Christian-leafleting rivals on Lewisham High Street)


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2013)

The EDL had appeared to be in terminal decline, such that it barely seemed worth turning up to oppose the odd hundred or so stood in a police cage on the fringes of towns, barking at nothing.  If they're back in the game a bit more a lot more antis are going to wake up and stand against them again.


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2013)

at a guess it will be a coupe of hundred at most, surrounded by plod to protect them from the good people of Lewisham and other areas of Sarf London they pass through
I hope people come out on their doorsteps to give them grief as they pass and the Islamic centre is surrounded 5-10 deep with people from all parts of the community in solidarity not letting them pass

that or there's 20-50 of them who get blisters by blackheath and are bused back out for their sake and everyone else


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

ddraig said:


> at a guess it will be a coupe of hundred at most, surrounded by plod to protect them from the good people of Lewisham and other areas of Sarf London they pass through
> I hope people come out on their doorsteps to give them grief as they pass and the Islamic centre is surrounded 5-10 deep with people from all parts of the community in solidarity not letting them pass
> 
> that or there's 20-50 of them who get blisters by blackheath and are abused back out for their sake and everyone else


 
corrected for you


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> actually, the anti-fascist camp is just about the healthiest part of the 'left'; it's the one thing which unites all those squabbling groupings (trot, anarchist, community groups etc) who otherwise wouldn't give each other the time of day


 
it's all that running about which keeps them healthy


----------



## DrRingDing (May 29, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> If they're back in the game a bit more a lot more antis are going to wake up and stand against them again.


 
You'd hope so.


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2013)

cesare said:


> Is the route published yet? Heh, either up through Charlton village over Blackheath and then down into Lewisham; or through Woolwich, lower Charlton, Greenwich then up to Lewisham. This "motorcade" will be interesting traffic wise.


yep, those are the only two routes, both busy main routes. The OB will _love_ having to stop the traffic for that one


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's all that running about which keeps them healthy


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2013)

it'd have to be the lower route surely? more pubs


----------



## cesare (May 29, 2013)

ddraig said:


> it'd have to be the lower route surely? more pubs


(((Tourists)))

(((One way system)))


----------



## comrade spurski (May 29, 2013)

I live in aand work in woolwich and have heard there's a demo in woolwich at 12 on saturday...a static demo in general gordon square...does this mean there are two seperate protests? The woolwich one sounds like it is staying well away from the start of the scum demo.
Think uaf are involved in it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 29, 2013)

The BNP haven't marched in a while have they?


----------



## YouSir (May 29, 2013)

Anyone going to tonight's meeting?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 30, 2013)

I didn't go to the meeting but here's a fb report from someone


> A good meeting tonight at Lewisham Islamic Centre. About 40 people attending and the community well represented with teachers, vicars, Imams, trade unionists, people from local synagogues, Goldsmiths students etc. The general consensus for Saturday presence against the BNP is for most of us to turn up at Woolwich Barracks Midday. It is quite possible that they will be allowed to protest no further (by the police) and will be kettled as it were. But there does also need to be a presence at the Islamic Centre where they are threatening to end up.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 30, 2013)

Can't find the BNP facebook event any more. Wonder if that was a police request or due to complaints?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2013)

transpontine has more although sounds like plans are still uncertain

suggestion is the fash plan to have a demonstration in woolwich, then travel (rather than march) to lewisham


----------



## Brainaddict (May 30, 2013)

Cheers.

Too fat and unfit to march? I think so.


----------



## leyton96 (May 30, 2013)

Brainaddict said:


> I didn't go to the meeting but here's a fb report from someone


 


> A good meeting tonight at Lewisham Islamic Centre. About 40 people attending and the community well represented with teachers, vicars, Imams, trade unionists, people from local synagogues, Goldsmiths students etc. The general consensus for Saturday presence against the BNP is for most of us to turn up at Woolwich Barracks Midday. It is quite possible that they will be allowed to protest no further (by the police) and will be kettled as it were. But there does also need to be a presence at the Islamic Centre where they are threatening to end up.


 

I'm guessing that quote is probably taken from a UAF/SWP member? The consensus was most certainly NOT that "most of us turn up at Woolwich Barracks midday"
First of all the anti-fash protest in Woolwich is in General Gordon Square, which is half a mile away from the barracks.

At the Lewisham meeting the SWP (wearing their UAF hats) were arguing that EVERYBODY go to the demo in General Gordon square and then jump on public transport and head across to the Islamic Centre. Coincidentally the protest in General Gordon Square is mainly being organised by UAF.
It was pointed out to UAF by local Lewisham based reps from the Socialist Party, the PCS and South London anti-Fascists that South London traffic being what it is there was no guarantee the people would reach the centre ahead of the BNP. This left open the possibility of the Centre being left undefended.
It was vital that there be a presence at the Islamic Centre before the BNP set off from Woolwich. In other words the 'general consensus' was that there should be two demo's. One in Woolwich and one to defend the Islamic Centre in Lewisham.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 30, 2013)

Islamic Centre? It's a mosque.


----------



## clicker (May 30, 2013)

(( greenwich market ))

Surely they'll be sent over the heath?


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Islamic Centre? It's a mosque.



It's called Lewisham Islamic Center.

Not sure about trying to cover the two protests, seems like it'll just diminish the effects of both counter demos. Plus I'm not going to Woolwich because it's shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2013)

YouSir said:


> It's called Lewisham Islamic Center.
> 
> Not sure about trying to cover the two protests, seems like it'll just diminish the effects of both counter demos. Plus I'm not going to Woolwich because it's shit.


it's called lewisham islamic centre because it's not in america.


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's called lewisham islamic centre because it's not in america.



Although Lewisham is the Las Vegas of London, as proven by the various Cashinos and bookies.


----------



## comrade spurski (May 30, 2013)

General Gordon Square is a very easy place for the police to contain a crowd so there is no guarantee that protesters will be able to leave if the police decide to keep them there...public transport wise you can not get a DLR from woolwich to lewisham and I don't think many if any trains go to lewisham from woolwich at the weekend... this only leaves cars, which means finding parking spaces or buses and the 180 takes for ever to get from woolwich to lewisham.
It makes no sense to have a big static protest in woolwich unless it is going to be where the BNP plan to start their demo...who ever is planning the woolwich demo is in danger of making a huge fuck up...there has no been publicity in woolwich or plumstead about this demo...and the UAF website doesn't even mention the lewisham mosque...seems they are acting as sectarian as people say they are...what time are people meeting at lewisham?


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2013)

comrade spurski said:


> General Gordon Square is a very easy place for the police to contain a crowd so there is no guarantee that protesters will be able to leave if the police decide to keep them there...public transport wise you can not get a DLR from woolwich to lewisham and I don't think many if any trains go to lewisham from woolwich at the weekend... this only leaves cars, which means finding parking spaces or buses and the 180 takes for ever to get from woolwich to lewisham.
> It makes no sense to have a big static protest in woolwich unless it is going to be where the BNP plan to start their demo...who ever is planning the woolwich demo is in danger of making a huge fuck up...there has no been publicity in woolwich or plumstead about this demo...and the UAF website doesn't even mention the lewisham mosque...seems they are acting as sectarian as people say they are...what time are people meeting at lewisham?



Facebook says 1 but also a lot of confusion there. Half suspect the BNP won't even make it to Lewisham given their optimistic travel plans.


----------



## leyton96 (May 30, 2013)

comrade spurski said:


> General Gordon Square is a very easy place for the police to contain a crowd so there is no guarantee that protesters will be able to leave if the police decide to keep them there...public transport wise you can not get a DLR from woolwich to lewisham and I don't think many if any trains go to lewisham from woolwich at the weekend... this only leaves cars, which means finding parking spaces or buses and the 180 takes for ever to get from woolwich to lewisham.
> It makes no sense to have a big static protest in woolwich unless it is going to be where the BNP plan to start their demo...who ever is planning the woolwich demo is in danger of making a huge fuck up...there has no been publicity in woolwich or plumstead about this demo...and the UAF website doesn't even mention the lewisham mosque...seems they are acting as sectarian as people say they are...what time are people meeting at lewisham?


 

2PM outside the Islamic centre.


----------



## comrade spurski (May 30, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## cesare (May 30, 2013)

comrade spurski said:


> General Gordon Square is a very easy place for the police to contain a crowd so there is no guarantee that protesters will be able to leave if the police decide to keep them there...public transport wise you can not get a DLR from woolwich to lewisham and I don't think many if any trains go to lewisham from woolwich at the weekend... this only leaves cars, which means finding parking spaces or buses and the 180 takes for ever to get from woolwich to lewisham.
> It makes no sense to have a big static protest in woolwich unless it is going to be where the BNP plan to start their demo...who ever is planning the woolwich demo is in danger of making a huge fuck up...there has no been publicity in woolwich or plumstead about this demo...and the UAF website doesn't even mention the lewisham mosque...seems they are acting as sectarian as people say they are...what time are people meeting at lewisham?



There are other buses too eg 54 but none of them are particularly quick plus they're busy cos people shop on a Sat. Plus the Woolwich residents look as though they've fairly much left it to the OB to police the EDL+others on bandwagon so far, not sure that a counter demo would be helpful. In any event, it's not a quick walk or public transport journey (this does of course form one of the bases of the argument against closure of Lewisham Hospital A&E/mat services - Queen Elizabeth's in Woolwich is not that quick of a journey) so it would make sense to concentrate on Lewisham and routes to the Islamic Centre. Bloody SWP and UAF vanguarding though, rolleyes.


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2013)

leyton96 said:


> 2PM outside the Islamic centre.



Facebook says they've switched to 1pm.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 30, 2013)

YouSir said:


> It's called Lewisham Islamic Center.


 
And why do you think they call them Islamic centres rather than mosques?


----------



## leyton96 (May 30, 2013)

YouSir said:


> Facebook says they've switched to 1pm.


 

Which facebook group? 2PM was what was agreed at the meeting in the Lewisham Islamic Centre last night.

Originally Lewisham NUT had called something for 1PM at the war memorial opposite Lewisham Hospital. It's on the same road an the Islamic Centre but is a bigger space.
The compromise that was agreed to was to move it to 2 to allow people from Woolwich to make it over if they were able to.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (May 30, 2013)

Labour Party sent out an email.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2013)

OswaldMosley said:


> Labour Party sent out an email.


they send out lots of emails. what was special about this particular one?


----------



## leyton96 (May 30, 2013)

If people want to go there at 1 that's no problem mind. Just take the usual precautions about travelling in groups etc.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (May 30, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> they send out lots of emails. what was special about this particular one?


 
You're right they do send out a lot of emails.

Something about getting Labour people to come out to Lewisham.


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2013)

leyton96 said:


> Which facebook group? 2PM was what was agreed at the meeting in the Lewisham Islamic Centre last night.
> 
> Originally Lewisham NUT had called something for 1PM at the war memorial opposite Lewisham Hospital. It's on the same road an the Islamic Centre but is a bigger space.
> The compromise that was agreed to was to move it to 2 to allow people from Woolwich to make it over if they were able to.



https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/events/188514991305187?aref=2&ref=bookmark&__user=609752069


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> And why do you think they call them Islamic centres rather than mosques?



Brian from the marketing department thought it sounded catchier? Placate those to whom 'Mosque' is a scary word? Is it relevant to the thread or just a tangent that I don't have to pay attention to?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 30, 2013)

YouSir said:


> Brian from the marketing department thought it sounded catchier? Placate those to whom 'Mosque' is a scary word? Is it relevant to the thread or just a tangent that I don't have to pay attention to?


 
I'll highlight the things that are important but as you were soldier.


----------



## nutnut (May 30, 2013)

Whats the nearest tube station to the Mosque/Islamic Centre?


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2013)

because there are other things that go on there in addition to the mosque maybe


----------



## YouSir (May 30, 2013)

nutnut said:


> Whats the nearest tube station to the Mosque/Islamic Centre?



It's in the dirty south chief, we don't hold with them there 'ground trains'. Lewisham or Hither Green stations both close by though with trains from London Bridge. Also East London line goes to New Cross which isn't far. Or buses. Nearest tube is... Canada Water maybe?


----------



## bignose1 (May 30, 2013)

On a personal nostalgia front(sic) Lewisham was where I got involved in anti fascism almost 35 years ago to the day. If it wasnt for my dads 80th birthday this weekend I would have gone down there. These milestones whilst Im unemployed and having time on my hands...albeit frantically looking for a job ...have given me an oppurtunity to retrace some of the steps I took during my active life.

(Ive also been to a number of places further afield on a more broader spiritual journey...Jarama....Milan......Oradour...Drancy..) My intention is to post up an online journal, mainly photographic.....it wont be too depressing there will/is some uplifting/humour. Got a bit to go yet.

Im getting some Wordpress training at the moment so i hope it will be a half decent plan.


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2013)

YouSir said:


> It's in the dirty south chief, we don't hold with them there 'ground trains'. Lewisham or Hither Green stations both close by though with trains from London Bridge. Also East London line goes to New Cross which isn't far. Or buses. Nearest tube is... Canada Water maybe?


 
even i know they have the DLR there! 
not been for years


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2013)

comrade spurski said:


> I don't think many if any trains go to lewisham from woolwich at the weekend...


 
according to national rail enquiries, direct trains from woolwich arsenal to lewisham at 13 and 43 minutes past the hour on saturday, journey time 12 minutes - no engineering works planned for that line this saturday.

NRE also shows the ones that go down to barnehurst /slade green then round the curve and back via bexleyheath, but these take a bloody long time...

There is of course the chance that the train operator will decide to close certain stations due to risk of trouble - or that the plods might direct them to do so.



nutnut said:


> Whats the nearest tube station to the Mosque/Islamic Centre?


 
tube?

in SE London?



Ladywell (national rail / south east trains service) is the closest.  Catford / Catford Bridge / Lewisham / Hither Green aren't all that far.  

All these are on lines from Charing Cross / Waterloo East / London Bridge, except Catford which is on the line from Blackfriars.

SE13 6NZ is postcode for the Islamic Centre.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 30, 2013)

leyton96 said:


> I'm guessing that quote is probably taken from a UAF/SWP member? The consensus was most certainly NOT that "most of us turn up at Woolwich Barracks midday"


Fair enough, the quote is from someone I don't know well. Thanks for the additional info. It didn't make sense to me either that everyone go to Woolwich - protection of the target seems pretty important.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2013)

YouSir said:


> It's called Lewisham Islamic Center.
> 
> Not sure about trying to cover the two protests, seems like it'll just diminish the effects of both counter demos. Plus I'm not going to Woolwich because it's shit.


Hoi, we've just had some bad press lately  

Why are they going to Lewisham Islamic Centre, rather than Greenwich Islamic Centre which is literally just down the road in Plumstead?  Is it just a higher profile centre?


----------



## cesare (May 30, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hoi, we've just had some bad press lately
> 
> Why are they going to Lewisham Islamic Centre, rather than Greenwich Islamic Centre which is literally just down the road in Plumstead?  Is it just a higher profile centre?


I imagine part of the thinking is to minimise accusations that they're after the south Asian Muslim community. They're going for Islamic elsewhere instead. Of course, that won't stop the accusations of racism but this way they can say "wot! No, it's religious"

Also, I expect they'd rather not have turf warfare on their own back door.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2013)

Aye, both fair points.


----------



## leyton96 (May 30, 2013)

Brainaddict said:


> Fair enough, the quote is from someone I don't know well. Thanks for the additional info. It didn't make sense to me either that everyone go to Woolwich - protection of the target seems pretty important.


 

No worries. Hope I didn't come across as having a go at you. My sharp tone was irritation at the usual silly buggers play acting that goes on from our friends over at Delta Towers. There is just no way anyone could have come away from that meeting honestly thinking the general consensus was everyone turn up at the barracks at midday.


----------



## comrade spurski (May 30, 2013)

thanks for the info re timing in Lewisham and to puddy tatt re train time tables...I have seen the swp and uaf webpages and neither is mentioning anything in Lewisham...and both are simply pushing woolwich...I would have understood if they were going to assemble where the scum were looking to start as this may force the police to stop any BNP demo from taking place but to assemble in the centre of woolwich seems like self promotion at the expense of our community.


----------



## cesare (May 30, 2013)

I wonder if the SWP and UAF have consulted the local communities in Woolwich about this.


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2013)

so they gonna have 1 maybe 2 coaches with a police escort?
could be just like scabs going to work!


----------



## cesare (May 30, 2013)

General Gordon Square - that's the newly redeveloped square just outside the train/DLR station, right? Where all the buses come through, bus stops, loads of people travelling in/out? http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/gettingaround/woolwich-arsenal-local-area-connection-map.pdf


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2013)

cesare said:


> General Gordon Square - that's the newly redeveloped square just outside the train/DLR station, right? Where all the buses come through, bus stops, loads of people travelling in/out? http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/gettingaround/woolwich-arsenal-local-area-connection-map.pdf


the general gordon bit's a bit ominous considering what radical muslims did to charles gordon at khartoum


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Brainaddict (May 30, 2013)

South London antifascists have ranted a bit against the UAF position, should you feel the need to follow the wrangling: http://www.tmponline.org/2013/05/30/slaf-diversity-woolwich/

As a general transport note for those who don't know the area, traffic through Lewisham can be a fucker sometimes, and a demo or possibly three will likely make it worse. So I'd say take the train rather than bus if you have the choice - plenty of train stations in the area, as above. Just remember who else might be using them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2013)

Brainaddict said:


> As a general transport note for those who don't know the area, traffic through Lewisham can be a fucker sometimes, and a demo or possibly three will likely make it worse. So I'd say take the train rather than bus if you have the choice - plenty of train stations in the area, as above. Just remember who else might be using them.


 
indeed - as soon as streets start getting closed, traffic will clog up and buses will be diverted if they are not already stuck - the Lewisham hospital marches led to some buses getting caught up in it for an hour or two...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2013)

just been on the 6.30 pm radio London news that the police have refused permission for the BNP to march in SE London on Saturday


----------



## DrRingDing (May 30, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> just been on the 6.30 pm radio London news that the police have refused permission for the BNP to march in SE London on Saturday


 
http://www.met.police.uk/pressbureau/Bur30/page04.htm


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 30, 2013)

yeah just heard that too. A bit too 'un-policeable' for the Met's liking I think. Much easier to control people on Whitehall.

A bit disappointing really, cos I'm bored to fuck with stuff on Whitehall. Still, at least it means there's less chance of locals in SE London getting their shops and houses smashed up.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 30, 2013)

And don't worry about Saturday people, I'm sure the SWP will be along shortly to tell us all what to do....


----------



## shaman75 (May 30, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.met.police.uk/pressbureau/Bur30/page04.htm


 

Good


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2013)

> A bit disappointing really, cos I'm bored to fuck with stuff on Whitehall


 

Its not a fun day out, is it?


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> just been on the 6.30 pm radio London news that the police have refused permission for the BNP to march in SE London on Saturday


 

As I suspect he always knew they would. Now he plays the political martyr v Choudhry getting airtime card, win/win for the one-eyed fucker.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> On a personal nostalgia front(sic) Lewisham was where I got involved in anti fascism almost 35 years ago to the day. If it wasnt for my dads 80th birthday this weekend I would have gone down there. These milestones whilst Im unemployed and having time on my hands...albeit frantically looking for a job...have given me an oppurtunity to retrace some steps during my active life.
> 
> (Ive also been to a number of places further afield on a more broader spiritual journey...Jarama....Milan......Oradour...Drancy..) My intention is to post up a journal online, mainly photographic.....it wont be too depressing there will/is some uplifting/humour. Got a bit to go yet.
> 
> Im getting some Wordpress training at the moment so i hope it will be a half decent plan.


 

Drancy? In France? I had a video "If These Walls Could Speak," about Drancy given to me by the makers. Interesting stuff.


----------



## red rose (May 30, 2013)

Nick Griffin tweeting that the BNP are going to ignore the ban and encouraging people to still go to Woolwich. Also some bollocks about a "martial arts coverup" in mosques that I don't understand but which is no doubt some nonsensical accusation.

Whether this happens in Woolwich or Whitehall I'd like to be there but I don't much fancy going on my own. If anyone would like to meet up please give me a shout.


----------



## dennisr (May 30, 2013)

red rose said:


> Nick Griffin tweeting that the BNP are going to ignore the ban and encouraging people to still go to Woolwich. Also some bollocks about a "martial arts coverup" in mosques that I don't understand but which is no doubt some nonsensical accusation.
> 
> Whether this happens in Woolwich or Whitehall I'd like to be there but I don't much fancy going on my own. If anyone would like to meet up please give me a shout.



From the NUT organiser: "Lewisham NUT and Islamic Centre are proceeding with plans for Saturday's rally. If the BNP do have to stay away then our Unity Rally can then be a Victory Rally too"


----------



## bignose1 (May 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> yeah just heard that too. A bit too 'un-policeable' for the Met's liking I think. Much easier to control people on Whitehall.
> 
> A bit disappointing really, cos I'm bored to fuck with stuff on Whitehall. Still, at least it means there's less chance of locals in SE London getting their shops and houses smashed up.


 
Reminds me of Eltham...


----------



## bignose1 (May 30, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Drancy? In France? I had a video "If These Walls Could Speak," about Drancy given to me by the makers. Interesting stuff.


 
Yeah thats right Feds, I havnt seen it.... but I recently got hold of the film The Round Up....La Rafle....(2010). Im over in North Carolina next month so will be visiting Greensboro.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2013)

Griffin is desperate to get nicked for various reasons (even daring Tommy Robinson to follow his forthcoming example) and the MET have just gave him the chance.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Griffin is desperate to get nicked for various reasons (even daring Tommy Robinson to follow his forthcoming example) and the MET have just gave him the chance.


 

He's also exhorting his followers to ignore the ban.


----------



## Bakunin (May 30, 2013)

red rose said:


> Also some bollocks about a "martial arts coverup" in mosques that I don't understand but which is no doubt some nonsensical accusation.


 
Funny, I don't recall training in martial arts being some sort of illicit pastime.



butchersapron said:


> Griffin is desperate to get nicked for various reasons (_*even*_ *daring Tommy Robinson to follow his forthcoming example*)


 
Quite cheering, really. After all, how desperate would anybody have to be before begging the support of the no-necked Neanderthals that make up the EDL?


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Quite cheering, really. After all, how desperate would anybody have to be before begging the support of the no-necked Neanderthals that make up the EDL?



Not sure that he's after support as such , more like he's grabbing what he thinks is the chance to show who the real leader is, the one who won't bottle it etc


----------



## YouSir (May 31, 2013)

Meh, really hope they bottle it, work on Sunday so Saturday is my one weekend day off and I'd like to enjoy it rather than hanging around outside a mosque in the rain waiting for a few dozen wankers to turn up, chant a bit and run away again.


----------



## YouSir (May 31, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Not sure that he's after support as such , more like he's grabbing what he thinks is the chance to show who the real leader is, the one who won't bottle it etc


 

Easy answer, Nick vs Tommy in Lewisham shopping center car park, no holds barred and no drug testing, last man standing gets to lead the glorious Crusaders of the imminent race war. My money'd be on Nick.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2013)

treelover said:


> Its not a fun day out, is it?


No it is not, I agree. Which is why I said it is good residents won't (or may not) have to face this.

What is disappointing is short/static demos in Whitehall offer fewer opportunities for meaningful resistance/opposition.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2013)

treelover said:


> Its not a fun day out, is it?


That'll be decided at the end of tomorrow


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> No it is not, I agree. Which is why I said it is good residents won't (or may not) have to face this.
> 
> What is disappointing is short/static demos in Whitehall offer fewer opportunities for meaningful resistance/opposition.


Only fewer obvious ones


----------



## malatesta32 (May 31, 2013)

its in the middle of town now i think. just trying to find source.


----------



## malatesta32 (May 31, 2013)

griff calls for ignoring the ban! 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...drummer-lee-rigbys-brutal-murder-8638632.html


----------



## likesfish (May 31, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Funny, I don't recall training in martial arts being some sort of illicit pastime.


 
I think he's trying to claim its some sort of paramilitary training for Islamic nut jobs

he might have a point nobody would consider a BNP run  gym anything other than a hangout for nazis to do steroids and plan trouble .
  depending on who runs it and who attends it could be completely innocent or could be a recruiting for radicals


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> griff calls for ignoring the ban!
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...drummer-lee-rigbys-brutal-murder-8638632.html


there's a relief, after i bought a return ticket to lewisham i didn't want to waste it


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2013)

Griffin on Twitter said ""We will defy anti-English Met. 1st step: Meet at permitted demo site. Marching to Cenotaph"" which suggests to me they will be following police orders, given the 'permitted demo site' is Old Palace Yard.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Griffin on Twitter said ""We will defy anti-English Met. 1st step: Meet at permitted demo site. Marching to Cenotaph"" which suggests to me they will be following police orders, given the 'permitted demo site' is Old Palace Yard.


 
Go to permitted demo site then try and march anyway, knowing he'll get nicked is my guess.


----------



## The39thStep (May 31, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Not sure that he's after support as such , more like he's grabbing what he thinks is the chance to show who the real leader is, the one who won't bottle it etc


 
This is what he pretty much said at the AGM year before last , that they would be at the forefront of opposition to 'Islamification'. Its the political recruits he is after, something sustainable after all this has died down.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Go to permitted demo site then try and march anyway, knowing he'll get nicked is my guess.


Well yeah, that's what I thought, but the 'permitted demo site' is Westminster, not Woolwich/Lewisham. Unless he's just got his language muddled. Or is trying to sew confusion!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Griffin on Twitter said ""We will defy anti-English Met. 1st step: Meet at permitted demo site. Marching to Cenotaph"" which suggests to me they will be following police orders, given the 'permitted demo site' is Old Palace Yard.


anti-english met? i'd always thought them more anti-irish: see, for example, diarmuid o'neill http://www.troopsoutmovement.com/diarmuidoneill.htm


----------



## malatesta32 (May 31, 2013)

'anti-english' is anyone who disagrees with them. copyright both EDL & BNP. or muzzie lovers. restrictive binary thinking.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> 'anti-english' is anyone who disagrees with them. copyright both EDL & BNP. or muzzie lovers. restrictive binary thinking.


so if the met were nasty to carlos cortiglia, that well-known john bull, would they be anti-immigrant or anti-english?


----------



## malatesta32 (May 31, 2013)

now you're confusing folks PM!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2013)

Desperate plea to the EDL, lol


----------



## Streathamite (May 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> it'd have to be the lower route surely? more pubs


and every single one of them a right shithole.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> and every single one of them a right shithole.


the voice of experience


----------



## Streathamite (May 31, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the voice of experience


tragically, yes, 3 years at uni there, and going back to keep in touch with my old crowd


----------



## The39thStep (May 31, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> tragically, yes, 3 years at uni there, and going back to keep in touch with my old crowd


 
You got a degree?!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> You got a degree?!!!


probably, most people do after three years at uni


----------



## treelover (May 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Desperate plea to the EDL, lol


 
looks like he is back on the anti-Semitic path again.


----------



## nutnut (May 31, 2013)

Today's 'Romford Recorder'-  Romford division of EDL meeting in market (Saturday @ 2.50pm) to walk to war memorial in Main Road. Not sure of their numbers.


----------



## Ungrateful (May 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Desperate plea to the EDL, lol


 
<feigns innocence> How odd, of Nick Griffin to consider the EDL a potential partner. After all according to Tommy, the EDL is a non-racist organisation. As such, I assume the EDL will be joining the demo against the BNP? </feigning innocence>


----------



## Streathamite (May 31, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> You got a degree?!!!


yes, amazingly so. Baffled as to why that surprises you


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2013)

YouSir said:


> Easy answer, Nick vs Tommy in Lewisham shopping center car park, no holds barred and no drug testing, last man standing gets to lead the glorious Crusaders of the imminent race war. My money'd be on Nick.


 

like a poundshop night of the long knives


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2013)

anyway, my moneys on tommy, Nicks a big man but he's out of shape, and his cyclopean condition means he'll lack the depth perception vital in a toe to toe


----------



## Brainaddict (May 31, 2013)

Can you only edit an OP once? It seems not to be giving an edit option any more.


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2013)

Brainaddict said:


> Can you only edit an OP once? It seems not to be giving an edit option any more.


 
All posts are locked after a certain period  - 48 hours or something.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2013)

all posts lock after 24 hrs iirc


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2013)

Brainaddict said:


> Can you only edit an OP once? It seems not to be giving an edit option any more.


Tell you what, why not in future say what you mean in the op so you don't find yourself pissing about like this again?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 31, 2013)

ok, cheers. haven't been posting enough lately to notice the change. I remember the good old days...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2013)

Brainaddict said:


> ok, cheers. haven't been posting enough lately to notice the change. I remember the good old days...


 

also, it no longers says 'edited at this date/this time' after an edit, allowing for shenanigans


----------



## framed (May 31, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> anyway, my moneys on tommy, Nicks a big man but he's out of shape, and his cyclopean condition means he'll lack the depth perception vital in a toe to toe


 

"You're a big man, but you're in bad shape. With me it's a full time job. Now behave yourself. "


----------



## dennisr (May 31, 2013)

The UAF have called off their protest in Woolwich and have now called for a protest at Downing Street at 12pm. The Imam at the Islamic centre has now called off the protest outside the Islamic centre.
There will still be a presence near the Centre apparently


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2013)

dennisr said:


> The UAF have called off their protest in Woolwich and have now called for a protest at Downing Street at 12pm. The Imam at the Islamic centre has now called off the protest outside the Islamic centre.
> There will still be a presence near the Centre apparently


 
The rumour is that it was also banned (beware of your wishes coming true liberal-anti-fascists) hence the move.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 31, 2013)

The police refused to give permission for the route from Woolwich to Greenwich and instead told them to march in Whitehall. Griffin currently seems to be going along with it.



> SOUTH LONDON ANTIFASCISTS CALLOUT
> ***UPDATED***
> The Metropolitan Police have banned the BNP from assembling in Woolwich this Saturday and marching to Lewisham Islamic Centre, and the Centre has therefore cancelled its plan to hold a rally. However, as of this morning, Nick Griffin plans for the BNP to meet at the permitted demonstration site in Whitehall and march to the cenotaph. We are therefore calling on antifascists to join us to stop the BNP.
> ASSEMBLY POINT: Imperial War Museum Gardens (Geraldine Mary Harmsworth Park), near the Russian memorial.
> ...


http://londonantifascists.wordpress.com/


----------



## treelover (May 31, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> like a poundshop night of the long knives


 
Griffin is pretty rich..


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2013)

so how come he was nearly getting his Skoda (lol) towed last year? unless i'm confusing party/personal wealth.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

treelover said:


> Griffin is pretty rich..


 
where do you get that from?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2013)

weren't the party themselves passing the collection plate round just last year, jan time- I recall financial trouble anyway


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2013)

Griffin and his family wealth are not going down with the good ship BNP. Be sure of that.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 31, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> anyway, my moneys on tommy, Nicks a big man but he's out of shape, and his cyclopean condition means he'll lack the depth perception vital in a toe to toe


 
as a fellow cyclopean i can assure you that depth perception is only an issue with delicate work.  lamping someone (assuming sobriety) would not be particularly problematic.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 31, 2013)

well, the scrawny arms and underused muscles might be a problem, but not the depth perception.


----------



## treelover (May 31, 2013)

wonder if UAF will be organising something against the rough sleepers getting attacked, no recruits in that though.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2013)

treelover said:


> wonder if UAF will be organising something against the rough sleepers getting attacked, no recruits in that though.


 
will you organise something?


----------



## Streathamite (May 31, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> as a fellow cyclopean i can assure you that depth perception is only an issue with delicate work. lamping someone (assuming sobriety) would not be particularly problematic.


blimey, it's your week for mano-a-mano, isn't it?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 31, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> blimey, it's your week for mano-a-manoi, isn't it?


 
must be something in the water making me go all macho.


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2013)

What is this Sikh vigil thing then?


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 31, 2013)

treelover said:


> looks like he is back on the anti-Semitic path again.


 
Yeah - but keeping it ambiguous enough (Zionist rather than Jewish) for it to not put off the softer supporters and for him to deny that's what it is. I think Griffin's way more dangerous than Yaxley-Lennon, simply because he's not an idiot.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> will you organise something?


perhaps that needs the caveat 'that works' suffixed.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What is this Sikh vigil thing then?


 
Isn't it over some bloke who got the death penalty over alleged involvement in a revenge attack after the anti Sikh killings?


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> like a poundshop night of the long knives


 
knight of the pen knives more like.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 1, 2013)

treelover said:


> Griffin is pretty rich..


 

the dope is that he has everything in his wife's name etc to avoid being sued or having asssets seized. tho he did get his skoda impounded last year (?). the fash reckon he is hanging on to the EU cash cow then retiring to croatia to write his memoirs.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 1, 2013)

guardian guff:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/may/30/far-right-day-demonstrations-england
also tells us how to 'tackle the EDL.' - it's tea apparently.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What is this Sikh vigil thing then?


The one on Whitehall? It's been going on for weeks/months iirc. People are sleeping down there, its 24 hours. When I was last down there they said it was about sikh political prisoners in India, some held without charge for long periods of time. Not sure about the revenge killing thing.


----------



## cesare (Jun 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The one on Whitehall? It's been going on for weeks/months iirc. People are sleeping down there, its 24 hours. When I was last down there they said it was about sikh political prisoners in India, some held without charge for long periods of time. Not sure about the revenge killing thing.


Is it a continuation of the protest about India's death penalty, or is that something else entirely?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

It started as a protest against the execution of Professor Bhullar in India:






...and the vigil has continued since the original protest back in April. 

There's some more info here: http://www.sikh24.com/2013/04/prote...ave-an-innocent-professor-from-death-in-india


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> will you organise something?


 
well? treelover


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

BNP massively outnumbered here in old palace yard, about 100 of them tops, several groups of 500-1000 antifash in various places. Just seen bloodied BNP racist bundled into a police van after being surrounded by an angry crowd.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

BNP won't be going anywhere today - static demo!


----------



## YouSir (Jun 1, 2013)

Griffin on Twitter saying that if the police won't clear all those beastly thugs out of his way he'll take his ball and go to Lewisham instead. Will he bollocks. Unless he's so embaressed that getting nicked seems like a nice escape route.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

actually, having had abetter look, I'd say 50-70 BNP


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

http://twitter.yfrog.com/j2xe6kmj


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> http://twitter.yfrog.com/j2xe6kmj


 
Nothing there


----------



## cesare (Jun 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nothing there


Click "continue to media"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

BNP look miserable as fuck.

Cops now saying BNP might be allowed to march, ffs


----------



## cesare (Jun 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> actually, having had abetter look, I'd say 50-70 BNP


Only an hour in to the permitted times, though.


----------



## red rose (Jun 1, 2013)

There was about 200 people protesting by banqueting house an hour ago I'd say but then most of them marched off without much explanation but looking like they had a purpose. Anyone know where they've gone?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jun 1, 2013)

red rose said:


> There was about 200 people protesting by banqueting house an hour ago I'd say but then most of them marched off without much explanation but looking like they had a purpose. Anyone know where they've gone?


 

what appeared to be their political affiliation?


----------



## red rose (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh sorry, they were holding "the bnp is a racist party" placards and a pcs banner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2013)

cesare said:


> Click "continue to media"


 
ah right, cheers

Pathetic bunch


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks brixton hatter! keep us posted.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 1, 2013)

southampton washout! 
Southampton 1 - EDL 0
Around 150 antis and 15 edl that looked like either rashers of wind or pregnant sows, they have not been able to lay their wreath, so flapped their arms and their gums. One of them telling people to fuck off back to their own country, shortly followed by another proclaiming that the edl were not racist.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 1, 2013)

so brighton, coventry, southampton, cardiff, sheffield washouts. london not lookin good. one BNP just got battered mouthing off. and meanwhile in manchester, the infibellends are in a cage: http://twitpic.com/cuq81d
more to come! info that is, not EDL members.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

1-3 fash in Cardiff and one of them ran to the police after the wreath laying and got a lift
he wasn't Welsh either


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> 1-3 fash in Cardiff and one of them ran to the police after the wreath laying and got a lift
> he wasn't Welsh either


 
Where are your homegrown welsh racists and fascists today then dr draig? Are you keeping tabs on them?


----------



## framed (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Where are your homegrown welsh racists and fascists today then dr draig? Are you keeping tabs on them?


 

They're probably across the border in a land known as 'Britain'


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Where are your homegrown welsh racists and fascists today then dr draig? Are you keeping tabs on them?


 
what's the correct answer boss? and where's this dr shite come from?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> what's the correct answer boss? and where's this dr shite come from?


 
Tucked up far away from the centre and you know where is the correct answer.

Why do you call yourself dr draig if you've not a doctor?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Tucked up far away from the centre and you know where is the correct answer.
> 
> Why do you call yourself dr draig if you've not a doctor?


 
i don't call myself dr


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't hide your Stethoscope Light under a bushel now.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

don't know if you are on a wind up but for the sake of clarity 'dd' is a letter in the Welsh alphabet and ddraig is dragon in Welsh


----------



## sim667 (Jun 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> don't know if you are on a wind up but for the sake of clarity 'dd' is a letter in the Welsh alphabet and ddraig is dragon in Welsh



I had wondered what your name meant


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a shopping centre i think.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

_Muslims, jews and gentiles_. Weyman bennet and the UAF have been hammering this message today. What am i then? An english atheist with irish parents. Which one of these groups is me? Is it gentile? Is this how i am recognised by the UAF and it's backers? As a gentile?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## red rose (Jun 1, 2013)

I left Whitehall about an hour ago.  

Up until about 3:30pm the anti-fascist protesters were all pretty much stationary, happy and singing songs to drown out the BNP.  There was a line of police accross Abbingdon Street just after Westminister Abbey but no one was actually trying to get past them or push their way down to where the BNP were standing and there was a really good atmoshpere.

Then very suddenly the police started pushing and shoving everyone back trying to force them back towards the one way system and Parliament Street.  They started trying to grab protesters who were near the front and arrest them despite the fact that by that point there was no way of moving or escaping because everyone was completely crushed together and couldn't move even if they wanted to. I could hear something over loud speakers behind the police line about section 14 but there was no way of understanding it.

It would've carried on being completely peaceful and calm if the police hadn't started violently shoving people.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

just saw something about 31 uaf protestors being arrested, presume that is London


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 1, 2013)

58  'UAF' according to BBC.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> just saw something about 31 uaf protestors being arrested, presume that is London



LBC just reported 58 UAF arrests.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

bloody hell!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

They were putting people on these old school red buses and just waiting till they were full from 12ish. Doubt many/any charges.

And Griffin's whole point was to get nicked. He better go smash some windows soon.


----------



## cesare (Jun 1, 2013)

steph said:


> LBC just reported 58 UAF arrests.


They are utter clueless actively unhelpful wankers, though steph, tbf. At one point they were on their own in Whitehall hanging around waiting for someone to turn up


----------



## red rose (Jun 1, 2013)

Who is it that's saying that those arrested are definitely UAF though? From what I could see the official UAF thing stayed in Whitehall in a small group.  I started off there and they were urging people to stay there rather than going down towards Westminister Abbey.

Those being arrested were at the very front of the group outside Westiminister, there was about 2000 people there by my reckoning and aside from people wearing badger masks there was no way of telling any political affiliations.  It sounds more like they are assuming that those arrested are UAF members because the UAF are known to have called for a protest.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

red rose said:


> Who is it that's saying that those arrested are definitely UAF though? From what I could see the official UAF thing stayed in Whitehall in a small group. I started off there and they were urging people to stay there rather than going down towards Westminister Abbey.
> 
> Those being arrested were at the very front of the group outside Westiminister, there was about 2000 people there by my reckoning and aside from people wearing badger masks there was no way of telling any political affiliations. It sounds more like they are assuming that those arrested are UAF members because the UAF are known to have called for a protest.


 
They are, but that is irrelevant.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 1, 2013)

Why were people arrested?  Were they provoked by police?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 1, 2013)

It's like the mass suicide squad on Life of Brian.


----------



## SLK (Jun 1, 2013)

They basically announced that they were enforcing section 14 on the megaphone which means they were about to arrest anyone who wouldn't move on - though admittedly that was what I was told as you couldn't hear the actual announcement it was so muffled. Then the atmosphere just turned.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyway, all at  Paddington Green and Battersea apparently.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 1, 2013)

A mass arrest is about as effective as shouting nazi scum ten miles away.


----------



## cesare (Jun 1, 2013)

red rose said:


> Who is it that's saying that those arrested are definitely UAF though? From what I could see the official UAF thing stayed in Whitehall in a small group.  I started off there and they were urging people to stay there rather than going down towards Westminister Abbey.
> 
> Those being arrested were at the very front of the group outside Westiminister, there was about 2000 people there by my reckoning and aside from people wearing badger masks there was no way of telling any political affiliations.  It sounds more like they are assuming that those arrested are UAF members because the UAF are known to have called for a protest.


That's probably just the media who are probably only familiar with the self publicising UAF (assisted by the UAF trying to gain credence). There might be some UAF that got lifted but more likely to be protestors not familiar with what the different Met conditions of the rally/march mean and accidentally fell foul, plus some others that got apprehended doing other stuff away from Old Palace Yard. As butcher's remarked the whole thing went off mainly peacefully so hopefully no charges, and Griffin's plans were thwarted.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

SLK said:


> They basically announced that they were enforcing section 14 on the megaphone which means they were about to arrest anyone who wouldn't move on - though admittedly that was what I was told as you couldn't hear the actual announcement it was so muffled. Then the atmosphere just turned.


 
Bloody police. grr


----------



## red rose (Jun 1, 2013)

SLK said:


> They basically announced that they were enforcing section 14 on the megaphone which means they were about to arrest anyone who wouldn't move on - though admittedly that was what I was told as you couldn't hear the actual announcement it was so muffled. Then the atmosphere just turned.


That's exactly it. Everything was happy and peaceful and chilled out until they suddenly started shoving everyone.  I didn't hear anything over their megaphones until about 5 minutes after they started trying to push everyone back.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

I so wish i had wrote this - and got paid for it too:




> Young women dressed in fake fur were seen chasing doughty nationalist supporters down London's Whitehall as a large number of security forces in iridescent jackets looked on from police lines.
> 
> Led by Queen guitarist Brian May, protesters in fancy dress demanded an end to the government's cull of badgers, brought in to stop the spread of bovine tuberculosis.


----------



## cesare (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I so wish i had wrote this - and got paid for it to:


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Anti-extremist campaigners...



what does that even mean?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 1, 2013)

The arrest were not of uaf. All the folk I saw nicked were anarchos.

Dostgusting to suggest uaf.

They did not pass.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The arrest were not of uaf. All the folk I saw nicked were anarchos.
> 
> Dostgusting to suggest uaf.
> 
> They did not pass.


 
Grow up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 1, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The arrest were not of uaf. All the folk I saw nicked were anarchos.



Did they all have a dog on a string then?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Grow up.



Fuck off you cunt.

And they're all not at those stations.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

Just got home. Phone ran out of juice so sorry for lack of pics. Good to meet DrRingDing and a few others 

The police I spoke to were fucked off that they couldn't execute their original plan of enabling the BNP to march to the Cenotaph, so they pushed and pushed people until the snatch squads were in a position to grab people and arrest them. 31 arrests I heard....and maybe more. Still, the BNP were unable to carry out their march and, miserable, bored & dejected, most of them had sloped off home by 4.30pm.

The anti-badger cull demo turned up at about 3pm and it was brilliant and surreal. Just as people opposing the fash were getting a bit bored and tired out, all these nutty hunt sabs turned up and burned an effigy of Owen Patterson and got everyone going again. They had an impressive 1000+ people, and the two demos merged into one, with shouts of 'Cull the BNP' and 'Black & white, unite & fight' (  ) greatly amusing everyone.

Griffin didn't appear. It all looked a bit deperate really. Was this their last stand?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

PS - all Laurie mates were there, but I didn't see LP herself.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Fuck off you cunt.
> 
> And they're all not at those stations.


 
Who said they were? I gave the info about who was where  at that point. A good thing. As for _claiming them ._..do grow up dingding.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> all these nutty hunt sabs turned up and burned an effigy of Owen Patterson and got everyone going again.


 

Fan-chuffing-tastic


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 1, 2013)

It reminds me of a story I was once told about a Chinese takeaway. A guy bought a chow mein there and found an alsation's tooth in it!  actually that's a shit analogy I'm sure they were all anarchists.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Fan-chuffing-tastic


It was just so bizarre and brilliant that the two things coincided. I was aware the badger cull starts today but didn't know there was a pre-arranged march in central London. Suddenly all these middle class ladies & hunt sabs turned up wearing badger masks and it was total confusion and lulz for 15 minutes


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyway it's a win win situation. Getting your collar felt on a demo usually has one of two effects (based on no particular survey). The arrestees will either give up protesting altogether and take their suicidal strategy with them, or become more radicalised. Nice one, met.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 1, 2013)

> *Laurie Penny* ‏@*PennyRed*  5h
> Stay safe everyone at #*antifa* protest today. I'm not there because I have a family thing- should I leave and come down?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Just got home. Phone ran out of juice so sorry for lack of pics. Good to meet DrRingDing and a few others
> 
> The police I spoke to were fucked off that they couldn't execute their original plan of enabling the BNP to march to the Cenotaph, so they pushed and pushed people until the snatch squads were in a position to grab people and arrest them. 31 arrests I heard....and maybe more. Still, the BNP were unable to carry out their march and, miserable, bored & dejected, most of them had sloped off home by 4.30pm.
> 
> ...


 
nice one
watch out for a telling off if you post that pic on here! e2a the other one


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 1, 2013)

Fuck me I'm bored. Half an hour 'til York.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

[?]


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> watch out for a telling off if you post that pic on here! e2a the other one


which one?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

that one!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 1, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

right thread!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

Is that bloke - aside from the kevin webster wine coloured jacket - wearing jimi henrdix trousers?


----------



## SLK (Jun 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> PS - all Laurie mates were there, but I didn't see LP herself.


 

Me either, but she only claims to have turned up very late.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Love it!


 
This guy was swift as fuck cos he quickly wrote 'save the badgers' on the back of his sign, thereby getting the duel-protest love


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

SLK said:


> Me either, but she only claims to have turned up very late.


I saw Ava Vidal there at the demo. She was getting right into it, I reckon she's alright. Maybe that's why LP didn't show 

Actually, Ava Vidal made us all laugh...things were getting a bit gnarly, and people were chanting "we're black, we're white, we're muslim, we're Jew..." and then it all went quiet and Ava shouted "and we're GAY!"  Even the TSG laughed.


----------



## SLK (Jun 1, 2013)

The badgers lot were taking photos with the fuck the fucking...sign guy.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Just got home. Phone ran out of juice so sorry for lack of pics. Good to meet DrRingDing and a few others
> 
> The police I spoke to were fucked off that they couldn't execute their original plan of enabling the BNP to march to the Cenotaph, so they pushed and pushed people until the snatch squads were in a position to grab people and arrest them. 31 arrests I heard....and maybe more. Still, the BNP were unable to carry out their march and, miserable, bored & dejected, most of them had sloped off home by 4.30pm.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 1, 2013)

Slight derail, but does anyone know what that Sikh professor guy supposedly did to get the death penalty? None of the stuff I can see actually says


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> lol


yeah, the last line is optimistic bollocks


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 1, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Slight derail, but does anyone know what that Sikh professor guy supposedly did to get the death penalty? None of the stuff I can see actually says


Wasn't he allegedly involved in a bombing incident?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

...and deported from Germany back to India...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 1, 2013)

BBC news just had a short report mentioning the arrests - 58 now 

No mention or pics of the 2000+ plus people opposing the BNP - just 10 seconds footage of Nick Griffin walking down the road nowhere near the demo site. FFS


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 1, 2013)

http://elliottfranks.photoshelter.com/gallery/BNP-rally-Westminster-1st-June-2013/G0000gUx6ay.ip1Q


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

LOl at the youtube punk to go with the youtube hooligans. Griffin the brave was looking so tubby due to his heavyweight bulletproof vest btw.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2013)

That's a classic pic: old nationlaist paedo on the left, kiddy causal in his tacchini and gazelles _like what i read about them wearing at heysel_ to his left, aforementioned freak in the middle, stone island cunt in a flat clap holding back, pretending he's weighing it up just behind him and an angry teenage closet bomber on the right.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 1, 2013)

And check out the cum face on the bloke with the flat cap


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's a classic pic: old nationlaist paedo on the left, kiddy causal in his tacchini and gazelles _like what i read about them wearing at heysel_ to his left, aforementioned freak in the middle, stone island cunt in a flat clap holding back, pretending he's weighing it up, just behind him and an angry teenage closet bomber on the right.


 

lol


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 1, 2013)

And the one in the white cap to the left of Tacchini teen looks like a geography teacher on a field trip.

And another paedo gazing at the sky behind flat cap man - even appears to have a green flasher's raincoat on over the top of his suit jacket.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Jun 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's a classic pic: old nationlaist paedo on the left, kiddy causal in his tacchini and gazelles _like what i read about them wearing at heysel_ to his left, aforementioned freak in the middle, stone island cunt in a flat clap holding back, pretending he's weighing it up, just behind him and an angry teenage closet bomber on the right.


 
The guy on the left in that pic, holding the Vote Bnp placard, _IS_ CitizenX. 

Pic 29 is my favourite, Nick looks like a carp that's just swallowed a jobby and the guy behind him has just guffed.
Pic 25 has got a Lol moment, just look at that tool on the right, straight out of Monty python, ffs... and they told them to dress up .

And pic 44 is just embarrassing. Needs a caption contest..


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 2, 2013)

Pic 13 has Jeremy Clarkson in a flat cap and a wax jacket (in the background, just to the left of the placard)

Pic 27 has Fred Elliott off Coronation Street in a cream fedora (or is it a panama hat, never could tell the difference)

WTF is going on in pics 41, 43 and 44? Is the freak in the burglar's hat feeling Griffin's bumps or summat?

Does anyone know who the blonde haired woman is? Seems to be with Griffin in most of the pics.


----------



## albionism (Jun 2, 2013)

Pic 13 also has an adult "Biffa Bacon" in it.


----------



## coltrane (Jun 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> LOl at the youtube punk to go with the youtube hooligans. Griffin the brave was looking so tubby due to his heavyweight bulletproof vest btw.


 


That fuckwit missed the whole fucking point of everything.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 2, 2013)

A few more pics from yesterday. Pretty pathetic turn our from the BNP. They all looked so... miserable.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

treelover Those embarrassing BNP "HATE PREACHERS OUT" placards make me glad it wasn't the left suggesting that radical islamicists tone it down a bit, eh.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> _Muslims, jews and gentiles_. Weyman bennet and the UAF have been hammering this message today. What am i then? An english atheist with irish parents. Which one of these groups is me? Is it gentile? Is this how i am recognised by the UAF and it's backers? As a gentile?


 
an infidel


----------



## andysays (Jun 2, 2013)

quote="Tricky Skills, post: 12281936, member: 255"]










[/quote]

Anyone know what that yellow cross on a black background flag is?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

cornwall isnt it?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> _Muslims, jews and gentiles_. Weyman bennet and the UAF have been hammering this message today. What am i then? An english atheist with irish parents. Which one of these groups is me? Is it gentile? Is this how i am recognised by the UAF and it's backers? As a gentile?


 
pretty weird for a "socialist" group not to talk about class but to go on about religious identities as well (and "gentiles" wtf, nobody says that, let alone define themselves as that - except people who'd be more suited to joining the bnp than "smashing the nazi edl")


----------



## chilango (Jun 2, 2013)

Wales. Flag of st David.

Cornwall is a white cross on black.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 2, 2013)

Demo pictures on a sunny day made me think of the much missed GoneCostal who would probably have been there if only.
RIP


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> pretty weird for a "socialist" group not to talk about class but to go on about religious identities as well (and "gentiles" wtf, nobody says that, let alone define themselves as that - except people who'd be more suited to joining the bnp than "smashing the nazi edl")


They're everso wary about _creeping feminism_ but remarkably open to any other form of identity politics.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> They're everso wary about _creeping feminism_ but remarkably open to any other form of identity politics.


 
fighting fascism is not only about it's effects on "muslims and jews" its about class, UAF are entirely missing the point about both the political way to fight fascism (which is about NOT making it just about minorities but poinitng out it's dangers to everyone) and it's entire history which was to both divert workers' struggles and then completely smash and destroy the organised working class and it's political representation through physical force, that is how they were able to do all the other stuff they did. and actually in some strands of political islamism they try to destroy the workers movements as well, im thinking of the Muslim brotherhood etc.

and asking people to support them on the basis of religion is just pathetic, and surely all the other religions should be included as well, hindus, buddhists, sikhs etc 

seriously if someone said that because i'm a jew i should support their group or something i'd just be immediately suspicious, it's so patronising. it assumes you dont have any other interests apart from religion, that nothing else effects your (or your family/friends) life, work, housing, healthcare that sort of stuff.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> They're everso wary about _creeping feminism_ but remarkably open to any other form of identity politics.


 
yeah its a bit much to be championing identity politics in this ham-fisted way when you've just been spending half the year railing against "creeping feminists" and "autonomists" ffs


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

chilango said:


> Wales. Flag of st David.
> 
> Cornwall is a white cross on black.


 
I thought wales was the dragon?


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Apparently Green and Black were tweeting last night that the arrestees have been bound over to keep the peace (or whatever the technical term is) until the end of July, which neatly takes it past the G8. I dunno if/why the OB anticipated that some of the said arrestees would be arsed to go to NI but it looks as though they've seized the opportunity for some nifty pre-arresting just in case.

E2A: some police spokesman on the Andrew Marr show just now, giving it large about people's right to protest and how OB will be policing it etc etc.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I thought wales was the dragon?


That's the national flag but the flag of St David is what chilango said.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Apparently Green and Black were tweeting last night that the arrestees have been bound over to keep the peace (or whatever the technical term is) until the end of July, which neatly takes it past the G8. I dunno if/why the OB anticipated that some of the said arrestees would be arsed to go to NI but it looks as though they've seized the opportunity for some nifty pre-arresting just in case.


 
i wonder if Green and Black have a fully worked position on palestine. I dont think I can endorse them if they dont.


----------



## chilango (Jun 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I thought wales was the dragon?



Over the last few years there seems to have been, particularly but not exclusively, amongst nationalist types, a move towards using other flags as well as the red dragon. The st. David's cross is the most common. You also see the flag of glyndwr (a red and yellow quartered thing with heraldry on it) around quite a bit now. Plus loons like trampie using made up flags like the "welsh tricolour" the "white eagle" and so on.

I guess the dragon just got a bit too ubiquitous.


----------



## andysays (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> That's the national flag but the flag of St David is what chilango said.


 
So what's the red diagonal cross on a white background? I thought that was St David.

(not that I'm that fussed about flags, just vaguely curious)


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

andysays said:


> So what's the red diagonal cross on a white background? I thought that was St David.
> 
> (not that I'm that fussed about flags, just vaguely curious)


Saint Patrick's Saltire (I think, I'm not really up on this stuff either).


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i wonder if Green and Black have a fully worked position on palestine. I dont think I can endorse them if they dont.


I think they cover themselves either way by just handing out bust cards to whoever happens to be protesting, if they get confused.


----------



## andysays (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Saint Patrick's Saltire (I think, I'm not really up on this stuff either).


 
Yeah, you're right. I always assumed that the red diagonal bit in the Union Flag had some Welsh significance 

Preparing to be flamed by Welsh nats now...


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

and chocolate lol

seriously, "muslims and jews, (and gentiles) support uaf" er why? how patronising can you get  dont people have any other views/experiences that arent anything to do with religion


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

andysays said:


> Yeah, you're right. I always assumed that the red diagonal bit in the Union Flag had some Welsh significance
> 
> Preparing to be flamed by Welsh nats now...


 
I thought it was something to do with Northern Ireland to be fair! (the red diagonal bit)


----------



## andysays (Jun 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I thought it was something to do with Northern Ireland to be fair! (the red diagonal bit)


 
Looks like you were right, or at least righter than me


----------



## chilango (Jun 2, 2013)

andysays said:


> Yeah, you're right. I always assumed that the red diagonal bit in the Union Flag had some Welsh significance
> 
> Preparing to be flamed by Welsh nats now...



Heh.

Union flag doesn't have anything of Wales in it.

It symbolises the union between Ireland, Scotland and Englandandwales.

Fucking flags.

Good story: at some demo in the US lefties or anarchos were burning the Stars and Stripes as you do when some irate viewer got pissed off, as a gesture of good faith the protesters proceeded to enthusiastically burn their own red/black flags too.

Flags are stupid.

Flag poles can be handy though.


----------



## chilango (Jun 2, 2013)

I also note that fash types are particularly obsessed with reviving and hoisting old "regional" flags on their demos.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

andysays said:


> Yeah, you're right. I always assumed that the red diagonal bit in the Union Flag had some Welsh significance
> 
> Preparing to be flamed by Welsh nats now...


Nah, St George, St Andrew and St Patrick saltires. Wales doesn't get a look in


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2013)

chilango said:


> I also note that fash types are particularly obsessed with reviving and hoisting old "regional" flags on their demos.


 
which is ironic cos they've always tried to smash "regional" identities where they can as well


----------



## andysays (Jun 2, 2013)

chilango said:


> Union flag doesn't have anything of Wales in it.


 
Second class citizens, innit



chilango said:


> Flag poles can be handy though.


 
as can scaffolding poles, traffic bollards, anything you can get your hands on really


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 2, 2013)

chilango said:


> I also note that fash types are particularly obsessed with reviving and hoisting old "regional" flags on their demos.


 

Must be frustrating for them when people fail recognise their flag and mistake them for Cornish


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 2, 2013)

andysays said:


> Second class citizens, innit
> 
> 
> 
> as can scaffolding poles, traffic bollards, anything you can get your hands on really


 

There was a trend amongst football casuals in the 80s to carry golfing umbrellas iirc


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Did they all have a dog on a string then?


 

no stereotyping please!


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> no stereotyping please!


Don't diss the carefully fostered stereotypes, maaaaaaaan.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

most of the anarchos i have knocked about with are nothing like the dog on a string type. No Retreat mentions the fashion schism as 'aftershave AFA' and 'smelly AFA'!!! there are still crusty types on the anarcho scene but also 'casuals.' me and raknor were mistaken for fash at Brighton cos we were dressed casual. (Raknor is not an anacho tho!).


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> most of the anarchos i have knocked about with are nothing like the dog on a string type. No Retreat mentions the fashion schism as 'aftershave AFA' and 'smelly AFA'!!! there are still crusty types on the anarcho scene but also 'casuals.' me and raknor were mistaken for fash at Brighton cos we were dressed casual. (Raknor is not an anacho tho!).


 
But at the time when AFA were going there were quite a few 'smelly AFA'  and you could always find  a dog on string type with dreadlocks in most anarchist/hippy scenes.

 Anyway weren't you wearing beetle crushers when I met you?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 2, 2013)

Good picture I thought ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2013)

tat copper has some acne scarring going off there


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Good picture I thought ...


you will never get a good picture of the cop on the right, a long-standing member of the fit.


----------



## Nice one (Jun 2, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> But at the time when AFA were going there were quite a few 'smelly AFA' and you could always find a dog on string type with dreadlocks in most anarchist/hippy scenes.
> 
> Anyway weren't you wearing beetle crushers when I met you?


 
the crusty punk look has all but died out in london. The three types of anarchist fashion look these days:
- black bloc
- geography teacher
- hipster (internet anarchists only)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you will never get a good picture of the cop on the right, a long-standing member of the fit.


 

Indeed, got a few photos of him - March 26th being one. You can always recognise him cos his hat never fits.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice one said:


> the crusty punk look has all but died out in london. The three types of anarchist fashion look these days:
> - black bloc
> - geography teacher
> - hipster (internet anarchists only)


You're forgetting the reasonably smart, well turned out ones.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

ddraig said:


> don't know if you are on a wind up but for the sake of clarity 'dd' is a letter in the Welsh alphabet and ddraig is dragon in Welsh


you're not d. dr aig?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Indeed, got a few photos of him - March 26th being one. You can always recognise him cos his hat never fits.


i mean he is not very photogenick.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 2, 2013)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Good picture I thought ...


 
Video of him getting a kicking:



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Nice one (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> You're forgetting the reasonably smart, well turned out ones.


 
geography teacher

edit: ian bone always brushes up well for an anarchist


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Video of him getting a kicking:
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


when will people learn to FUCKING MASK UP


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice one said:


> the crusty punk look has all but died out in london. The three types of anarchist fashion look these days:
> - black bloc
> - geography teacher
> - hipster (internet anarchists only)


grand. as anyone here who has met me will agree i don't fall into any of those categories.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I so wish i had wrote this - and got paid for it too:


in your quote it should say 'doughy' rather than 'doughty'.


----------



## Nice one (Jun 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> grand. as anyone here who has met me will agree i don't fall into any of those categories.


 
country gent + librarian = geography teacher


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice one said:


> country gent + librarian = geography teacher


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice one said:


> geography teacher
> 
> edit: ian bone always brushes up well for an anarchist


Nooooo. Geography teacher look is more SWP, ime.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice one said:


> edit: ian bone always brushes up well for an anarchist



The white linen suit is a sartorial error, mind.


----------



## Nice one (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Nooooo. Geography teacher look is more SWP, ime.


 aye, you mean beard, sandals and elbow patches. See what you mean. I'll edit it to country gent/librarian look.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

geography teachers can be quite classy


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> when will people learn to FUCKING MASK UP


 

My first thought too. That video is going to be a piece of evidence I wouldn't want replayed in court even if I sympathise with the motives. One middle-aged, well dressed man attending a memorial being attacked by a younger, scruffier group of anarchists, the prosecution lawyer will be rubbing their hands.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> The white linen suit is a sartorial error, mind.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice one said:


> aye, you mean beard, sandals and elbow patches. See what you mean. I'll edit it to country gent/librarian look.


You're still omitting the 4th category.

Also the 5th as one of the current looks is ironic tshirts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> You're still omitting the 4th category.
> 
> Also the 5th as one of the current looks is ironic tshirts.


what about malnourished k-head?


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what about malnourished k-head?


Aren't they part of the lost 26year old boys that LP fraternises with, and virtually unknown to everyone else?


----------



## Nice one (Jun 2, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> My first thought too. That video is going to be a piece of evidence I wouldn't want replayed in court even if I sympathise with the motives. One middle-aged, well dressed man attending a memorial being attacked by a younger, scruffier group of anarchists, the prosecution lawyer will be rubbing their hands.


 
he stood his ground as well. I feel slightly embarrassed by that footage.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Video of him getting a kicking:
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


 
There was some proper shit punches there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> There was some proper shit punches there.


so masking up and training in fighting both needed


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> so masking up and training in fighting both needed


 
I also think placards should be made out of sturdier pieces of wood. One of the fash had Greek style flag on a decent bit of wood.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> no stereotyping please!



Well you explain how he identified anarchists as anarchists then.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Well you explain how he identified anarchists as anarchists then.


 
Because most of the people I saw snatched I know.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

There was a very good de-arrest involving some sterling team work.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Because most of the people I saw snatched I know.


Back off to the re-education camp for em, then.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Because most of the people I saw snatched I know.



So they haven't been anarchists for long? Or just like getting arrested?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> So they haven't been anarchists for long? Or just like getting arrested?


 
Don't be a twat.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Don't be a twat.


It's a fair point. 11th commandment, and all that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Don't be a twat.



I just can't help myself. The question still stands though.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> It's a fair point. 11th commandment, and all that.


 
A lot of the arrests were of people trying to hold the line from the advancing TSG. The TSG lost face as they were making every effort to let the BNP march.

So, they took their petty revenge.


----------



## treelover (Jun 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> when will people learn to FUCKING MASK UP


 
wonder how the student gwants would respond if they were in the minority, never liked fighting with odds like that


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

treelover said:


> wonder how the student gwants would respond if they were in the minority, never liked fighting with odds like that


no one likes fighting with odds like that. only stupid people pick a fight when they're in a minority.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> A lot of the arrests were of people trying to hold the line from the advancing TSG. The TSG lost face as they were making every effort to let the BNP march.
> 
> So, they took their petty revenge.


Given that the OB had publically announced that they would let the BNP march at some point, the trick would be noticing when that was about to happen (can't be prevented, so pointless trying) and getting out of there quickly.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 2, 2013)

andysays said:


> Anyone know what that yellow cross on a black background flag is?


 
I can just imagine how the chants went there - there ain't no black in the... ah fuck!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

black and yellow flag cross of st david


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Given that the OB had publically announced that they would let the BNP march at some point, the trick would be noticing when that was about to happen (can't be prevented, so pointless trying) and getting out of there quickly.


 
The hours the BNP were permitted to march were stated earlier in this thread.

They were stopped.

It was a success IMO.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The hours the BNP were permitted to march were stated earlier in this thread.
> 
> They were stopped.
> 
> It was a success IMO.


and perhaps one which can be celebrated with lashings of compensation


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 2, 2013)

treelover said:


> wonder how the student gwants would respond if they were in the minority, never liked fighting with odds like that


 
They'd get their heads kicked in obviously. But when the odds are in your favour like that you may as well take advantage IMO


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The hours the BNP were permitted to march were stated earlier in this thread.
> 
> They were stopped.
> 
> It was a success IMO.


My point was specifically and only about anarchists getting arrested - not about the overall success of the day which I commented on last night.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> My point was specifically and only about anarchists getting arrested - not about the overall success of the day which I commented on last night.


 
The crowd thought it was best to hold the line than to expect any guerrilla hit on a moving march to be successful. I agree with the actions yesterday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

treelover said:


> wonder how the student gwants would respond if they were in the minority, never liked fighting with odds like that


the more i think about it the stupider your post is


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The crowd thought it was best to hold the line than to expect any guerrilla hit on a moving march to be successful. I agree with the actions yesterday.


restrained and proportionate


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> The crowd thought it was best to hold the line than to expect any guerrilla hit on a moving march to be successful. I agree with the actions yesterday.


Again, my point wasn't about the actions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Again, my point wasn't about the actions.


what was it about then 

eh? 

why so reticent?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Again, my point wasn't about the actions.


 
Most of the people getting pinched (that I saw) were on the front line. They were doing an honourable task.


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Good picture I thought ...


 

Thats almost Ken Dodd.....minus tickle sticks..(and hair)Ill get a pic up asap...


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what was it about then
> 
> eh?
> 
> why so reticent?


It's fucking pointless getting nicked if you've got other actions planned over the next few weeks, unless you've got reason not to be concerned about being hauled in front of the beak and potentially criminal record hampering employment opportunities.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> It's fucking pointless getting nicked if you've got other actions planned over the next few weeks, unless you've got reason not to be concerned about being hauled in front of the beak and potentially criminal record hampering employment opportunities.


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> But at the time when AFA were going there were quite a few 'smelly AFA' and you could always find a dog on string type with dreadlocks in most anarchist/hippy scenes.
> 
> Anyway weren't you wearing beetle crushers when I met you?


 

my dear boy, the youths call em 'creepers' these days. and in mitigation i was also wearing fred perry, sta-prest and a ben sherman crombie! 'we are the mods (and rockers simultaneously)'.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> my dear boy, the youths call em 'creepers' these days. and in mitigation i was also wearing fred perry, sta-prest and a ben sherman crombie! 'we are the mods (and rockers simultaneously)'.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice one said:


> the crusty punk look has all but died out in london. The three types of anarchist fashion look these days:
> - black bloc
> - geography teacher
> - hipster (internet anarchists only)


 

get out of town you rascals! i am none of these.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> It's fucking pointless getting nicked if you've got other actions planned over the next few weeks, unless you've got reason not to be concerned about being hauled in front of the beak and potentially criminal record hampering employment opportunities.



It's not difficult, is it?

Anyway, FYI DrRingDing

https://www.facebook.com/StandAgainstFascism/posts/616653165012584


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> It's not difficult, is it?
> 
> Anyway, FYI DrRingDing
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/StandAgainstFascism/posts/616653165012584


He'll be well annoyed with us, but if (as I suspect) he's unaligned, no other bugger's going to point it out.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2013)

Um, for those without facebook:



> from Green and Black Cross -
> Arrested yesterday? Know people who were? Did you witness anything? If you're not in touch with us already then please pick up the phone or ping us an email ASAP!
> If you're wanting to challenge your bail conditions get in touch with one of our recommended solicitors - link below, or chat to us.
> We'll be coordinating a defendants meeting soon.
> ...


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> There was some proper shit punches there.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice one said:


> geography teacher
> 
> edit: ian bone always brushes up well for an anarchist


 
you're joking, have you seen the pix in bash the rich?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


>


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> The white linen suit is a sartorial error, mind.


 

try again my friend!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Well you explain how he identified anarchists as anarchists then.


 

i thought he was making wild accusations that all us anarchos are less than spiffingly dressed!


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> try again my friend!



Pickman's has already done that gag - late to the party, Mal


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

treelover said:


> wonder how the student gwants would respond if they were in the minority, never liked fighting with odds like that


 

and more stereotyping. all students are middle class? have you been to a university of late? its not like the young ones any more!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Pickman's has already done that gag - late to the party, Mal


 
come on man i just got back from asda and am trying to catch up!


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> It's not difficult, is it?
> 
> Anyway, FYI DrRingDing
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/StandAgainstFascism/posts/616653165012584


 
I'm way ahead of you.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> come on woman i just got back from asda and am trying to catch up!


Cfy


----------



## Nice one (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> you're joking, have you seen the pix in bash the rich?


 
maybe in his younger days but today he's got the pizzeria mafia don look down to a t.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> It's fucking pointless getting nicked if you've got other actions planned over the next few weeks, unless you've got reason not to be concerned about being hauled in front of the beak and potentially criminal record hampering employment opportunities.


 
I can't imagine anyone planned to get nicked. It was a risk people took to stop the BNP. I respect that, so should you.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

ha ha! pizzeria mafia. excellent. i also realised yesterday i have more pairs of sta-prest trews than jeans so i may be heading for this look too!


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I can't imagine anyone planned to get nicked. It was a risk people took to stop the BNP. I respect that, so should you.


You're not the boss of me


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Cfy


 

eh? am ageing anarcho, not used to internet lingo!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I'm way ahead of you.



Thanks would have sufficed.


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> eh? am ageing anarcho, not used to internet lingo!


Corrected for you.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Thanks would have sufficed.


 
For what should I thank you for? Being a plonker?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> For what should I thank you for? Being a plonker?



Providing info to help your 'friends' that I was unaware whether you already had or not. No need for a pissing contest over it now is there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> For what should I thank you for? Being a plonker?


never had you down as a plonker


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Corrected for you.


 

thank you! apologies for sexist assumptions etc. and i learnt a new thing CFY - Crazy For You! i didnt know you cared!


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> thank you! apologies for sexist assumptions etc. and i learnt a new thing CFY - Crazy For You! i didnt know you cared!


Nah, it's just a turn of phrase, not sexist. I was mucking about


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> thank you! apologies for sexist assumptions etc. and i learnt a new thing CFY - Crazy For You! i didnt know you cared!


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jun 2, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> Thats almost Ken Dodd.....minus tickle sticks..(and hair)Ill get a pic up asap...


----------



## cesare (Jun 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Pickman's has already done that gag - late to the party, Mal


 

oh by the way i wasnt making an ironic statement. i think fezzer looks grand in his white suit. he looks even better in a white tux. the man is awesome!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 2, 2013)

cesare said:


> Nah, it's just a turn of phrase, not sexist. I was mucking about


 

i was talking to a mate about the use of 'man' and that it is now part of urban hipster glossary but down in the north east of england it is used differently, 'ah shut up tony, man!' interesting how an outdated hippy term has now been recuperated by the children of hippies.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


>



Is it just me or does he look a bit like Mark Thatcher?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> i was talking to a mate about the use of 'man' and that it is now part of urban hipster glossary but down in the north east of england it is used differently, 'ah shut up tony, man!' interesting how an outdated hippy term has now been recuperated by the children of hippies.



I suspect its use in the northeast pre-dates the hippy movement.


----------



## october_lost (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> and more stereotyping. all students are middle class? have you been to a university of late? its not like the young ones any more!


It's not, but certain liberal arts institutions still produce the bulk of radical activists. It's therefore easier to pin the m/c tag on a student from Goldsmiths than it is London Met or Queen Mary.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 2, 2013)

http://londonantifascists.wordpress.com/2013/06/02/they-did-not-pass-bnp-did-not-march-in-london/


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 2, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> i was talking to a mate about the use of 'man' and that it is now part of urban hipster glossary but down in the north east of england it is used differently, 'ah shut up tony, man!' interesting how an outdated hippy term has now been recuperated by the children of hippies.


 

Grandchildren surely


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 3, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


>


 
Nice one ssd....and 'he comes from knotty fash..!'


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> and more stereotyping. all students are middle class? have you been to a university of late? its not like the young ones any more!


 
They have to be fairly middle class to attract the anarchists

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-17203551


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

october_lost said:


> It's not, but certain liberal arts institutions still produce the bulk of radical activists. It's therefore easier to pin the m/c tag on a student from Goldsmiths than it is London Met or Queen Mary.


eh? D'you think qmul is any less mc than goldsmiths because it's in mile end? And what about soas?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

And of course traditionally sociologists have provided quite a number of radicals at eg nanterre


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 3, 2013)

Soas is pretty mc lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

Wot no mention of the lse hardly a 'liberal arts' establishment but well-known for producing radicals


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2013)

That was a decent anti-fash demo in Whitehall, but jesus, wayman bennett is a patronising twunt


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2013)

i am not sure how anyone can say that any 1 uni is more middle class than others. and there are plenty of WC folk on here who have been to uni as well. also why is middle class such an insult? surely middle class people are actually NICER than mucky workers?


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> That was a decent anti-fash demo in Whitehall, but jesus, wayman bennett is a patronising twunt


 

yeah and the 'problem' that a lot of antifash face is that we are all deemed 'UAF' by BBC, EDL etc, when we are not. hence bennett being annoying as it looks like he is speaking for us when i assume most antifash here keep well out of the UAF pen/kettle/demo site to wander about at will.


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2013)

It all got very confusing when they made polytechnics into universities. I wonder if you can still do some kind of back of a fag packet class analysis based on ex-polys v traditional unis.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> yeah and the 'problem' that a lot of antifash face is that we are all deemed 'UAF' by BBC, EDL etc, when we are not. hence bennett being annoying as it looks like he is speaking for us when i assume most antifash here keep well out of the UAF pen/kettle/demo site to wander about at will.


too right we do. I've had enough dealings with swappie fuckwittery to last me a lifetime


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> i am not sure how anyone can say that any 1 uni is more middle class than others.


most of the old polys were pretty w/c


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2013)

bit before my time that. the idea still remains that students are all middle class like the fucking young ones or student grant. the cliche is not borne out by the facts. up till fairly recently the number of working class students was increasing.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)

cesare said:


> It all got very confusing when they made polytechnics into universities. I wonder if you can still do some kind of back of a fag packet class analysis based on ex-polys v traditional unis.


 
I always remember when I was at the polytechnic of North London and some kid spoke at a general meeting and said something on the lines of ' I came here to have fun and study not be part of politics' and someone shouted out ' Fuck off to University then'


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> bit before my time that. the idea still remains that students are all middle class like the fucking young ones or student grant. the cliche is not borne out by the facts. up till fairly recently the number of working class students was increasing.



Going to be decreasing, especially PFWC people.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2013)

looks like 2 BNP getting a shoeing!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2013)

this looks like these 2 big tough guys are in the wrong side of the demo. i have seen this happen so many times, fash 'infiltrate' antifash side, get rumbled, battered then cry 'no fair!' they tried it on and lost. and all this shit about 10 on 2, both sides prefer being in the majority. why wouldnt you?


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> bit before my time that. the idea still remains that students are all middle class like the fucking young ones or student grant. the cliche is not borne out by the facts. up till fairly recently the number of working class students was increasing.


 
Like I did you could do an access course then get onto a degree..mainly mature students...well if over 23 counts as mature...I went to Manchester Poly and after I left ( I did a sabbatical in between) and we had grants in them days...I actually had savings..I was the most well off I have ever been...no effing debt...fuck me what a turn round to nowsadays.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

one of them is the Croydon bnp cllr no?


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> this looks like these 2 big tough guys are in the wrong side of the demo. i have seen this happen so many times, fash 'infiltrate' antifash side, get rumbled, battered then cry 'no fair!' they tried it on and lost. and all this shit about 10 on 2, both sides prefer being in the majority. why wouldnt you?


 
Too right fuck the twats...how many times do you see them walking through mumbling away, side of the mouth, dont really want to be heard but want to be seen by their mates over the road...happened recently in Manchester...Mike the ninja hollywood nazi Heaton from Wigan is/was famous for this. Theres something on Youtube of him strutting and puffing out his chest feathers with his little twinky followers nr All Saints Park in Manchester. ( Im posting mobile otherwise Id get it) Losers.
Another one for this routine is peado Pinkham.


----------



## nutnut (Jun 3, 2013)

re University - You have to be middle class to afford the fucking fees.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)

Says something that  the Save the Badger turnout was bigger than the BNP and anti BNP turnout


----------



## idumea (Jun 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Says something that the Save the Badger turnout was bigger than the BNP and anti BNP turnout


 

No, it wasn't.


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> yeah and the 'problem' that a lot of antifash face is that we are all deemed 'UAF' by BBC, EDL etc, when we are not. hence bennett being annoying as it looks like he is speaking for us when i assume most antifash here keep well out of the UAF pen/kettle/demo site to wander about at will.


Yep, eg this metro piece: http://metro.co.uk/2013/06/01/calls-for-calm-as-far-right-groups-march-over-lee-rigby-death-3824457/

And this skynews piece: http://news.sky.com/story/1098584/woolwich-murder-adebolajo-arrives-at-court


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

nutnut said:


> re University - You have to be middle class to afford the fucking fees.


no, you have to be rich to afford the fucking fees.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> bit before my time that.


sadly not mine


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I always remember when I was at the polytechnic of North London


Blimey, If I have yer age right you may have been there at t'same time as me big bro!


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Blimey, If I have yer age right you may have been there at t'same time as me big bro!


 
I was there during the Harrington out Campaign 1983/84


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I was there during the Harrington out Campaign 1983/84


ahh, Big bro was 79-83. I took part in the 'harrington out' campaign too!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2013)

harrington is still around, he was recently embroiled in a court case over unfair dismissal. i almost admire his stamina then realise he is incapable of operating in any other context.


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> harrington is still around, he was recently embroiled in a court case over unfair dismissal. i almost admire his stamina then realise he is incapable of operating in any other context.


He's just changed his MO, that's all. You missed him joining up and posting for a while here before one of the unpaid hard workings banned him.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> ahh, Big bro was 79-83. I took part in the 'harrington out' campaign too!


 
At PNL?You might have seen me surrounded by my entourage

There were a couple of pieces on the Harrington Out Campaign on MATB


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2013)

He's still running counter culture and constantly furious, by the looks of it.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to aspire to be being constantly furious


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I used to aspire to be being constantly furious


Just think of crusty anarchists with dogs on strings flogging the newly launched Spare Rib. That oughta do it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

cesare said:


> Just think of crusty anarchists with dogs on strings flogging the newly launched Spare Rib. That oughta do it.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)

cesare said:


> Just think of crusty anarchists with dogs on strings flogging the newly launched Spare Rib. That oughta do it.


 
Actually a line of Laurie Penny types flogging it would get the sap rising


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2013)

Someone needs to photoshop that with LP, Moran and Cat what'shername to update it a bit ^

Edit: Pickman's just swapped the image


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Actually a line of Laurie Penny types flogging it would get the sap rising


Monetize your spare rib etc


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2013)

cesare said:


> Just think of crusty anarchists with dogs on strings flogging the newly launched Spare Rib. That oughta do it.


 

final warning!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2013)

dapper anarchists! 











and me!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> At PNL?You might have seen me surrounded by my entourage
> 
> There were a couple of pieces on the Harrington Out Campaign on MATB


Yep, prolly did, I was at Thames Poly but one of the campaign's leaders came to solicit our support, and I was involved thereafter


----------



## cesare (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> final warning!


Duuuude. After all that effort yesterday to bring mr steps' anarchist current fashion looks back up to speed; you're warning me!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2013)

(feigns shocked expression!)


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> i am not sure how anyone can say that any 1 uni is more middle class than others. and there are plenty of WC folk on here who have been to uni as well. also why is middle class such an insult? surely middle class people are actually NICER than mucky workers?


 
Sheffield Uni is definitely more m/c than Hallam for example (and I attend SU) - I don't know about the ones mentioned above but some definitely are more m/c than others and it's not hard to differentiate.

I'm going to assume the last sentence was supposed to be funny.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 3, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> Like I did you could do an access course then get onto a degree..mainly mature students...well if over 23 counts as mature...I went to Manchester Poly and after I left ( I did a sabbatical in between) and we had grants in them days...I actually had savings..I was the most well off I have ever been...no effing debt...fuck me what a turn round to nowsadays.


 
You could still do that up to this academic year - I did it (Northern College, Barnsley, then on to Sheffield) but you do get lumbered with a lot of debt.

But as of the coming academic year anyone over 25 (or it might be 21, not sure) will have to pay tuition fees for their access course as the only free adult education will be stuff like basic maths and english.

The cunts.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 3, 2013)

nutnut said:


> re University - You have to be middle class to afford the fucking fees.


 
To pay them up front you do. You can still do it with student loans though (though the idea of debt does put a lot off)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks to cable and his merry fucking men the daunting prospect of leaving uni with a debt load of at least 30k is likely to put some people off


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> looks like 2 BNP getting a shoeing!


 
Great shot.


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 3, 2013)

SLK said:


> The badgers lot were taking photos with the fuck the fucking...sign guy.


Will he appear on Badgerwatch?


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ive done this before but ....Wombat 18...Koala Klux Klan....can ssn photoshop as per doddy


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 3, 2013)

National Grunt:


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 3, 2013)

wombat 18


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 3, 2013)

British Mooooooo-vement


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 3, 2013)

British Union of Fishists


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

more badger impact
http://www.schnews.org.uk/stories/Youre-Avin-a-Cenotaph!/






> *Anti-fashionista note: Dear BNP wearing a suit doesn't make you look respectable – when accessorised with a shaved head you just look like the kind of bailiff who can't be bothered to knock.


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ed...Ed  elk


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tommy Robinson aka Yak-sley Lennon


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2013)

Bee np


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 4, 2013)

..


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 4, 2013)

you have created a pun flurry BN1!


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 4, 2013)

Cats that look like hitler


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 4, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> View attachment 33261View attachment 33262 ..


 
N F'ers


----------



## bignose1 (Jun 4, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Cats that look like hitler


 
Tortoiseheil ?





frogwoman said:


> British Union of Fishists


----------



## bromley (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Smin said:


> Muslims have shouting matches with Christians in Lewisham. BNP might not get a chant in edgeways.
> 
> (OK, I _once_ saw a shouting match between the people on a Muslim stall and their Christian-leafleting rivals on Lewisham High Street)


So have I, outside McDonalds!


----------

